# Grading Pen Blanks



## MRDucks2 (Oct 5, 2017)

I see various grades of pen blanks and evidently some different standards used. Obviously most of the highest grade blanks are beautiful but is there a “standard” for grading blanks, even a loose one?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## thewishman (Oct 5, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 5, 2017)

Use fancy words like exhibition when ya want to charge more


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 5, 2017)

The more adjectives used to describe the blank the more $$$ you charge.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 5, 2017)

Also throw in "figured", "curly" or "burl" and the price continues to increase - regardless of wood quality.  If the seller doesn't ever have anything that is a "B" grade, then I assume that "AAAA+++" is meaningless


----------

